# I'm mad!!!! "hooked on Utah"



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

edited!!!!! pointless starting another thread....I was a little bent out of shape last night with the hooked on utah guys getting on here and sayin we're all jeaous...still think the show is one big infomercial for an average tasting jerky brand.. whatever tho, I'm over it.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

You are a little late to the party bud.

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=30949


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I know about that, I was starting a new thread with their show as the topic headline. woud have thought you woud have got that considering I posted on the other topic a few times


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Lots of folks are tired of hearing about them and the whole Foiles saga. 

Getting on here and constantly complaining about them ain’t gonna change anything. 

If you are mad and want to do something about it, call them and b**ch at them, or call the sponsors, or the TV stations that air them, I’m sure their numbers are out there on the web, probably won’t take any more work to locate those than it did to look up that video.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> edited!!!!! pointless starting another thread....I was a little bent out of shape last night with the hooked on utah guys getting on here and sayin we're all jeaous...still think the show is one big infomercial for an average tasting jerky brand.. whatever tho, I'm over it.


The show stinks worse than a feed lot that is for sure. I watched it once and was like this is just another infomercial and never tuned in again.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

forget it. the best way to make it known that you dont support that type of bullcrap with your wallets. try spending money other places than the sponsors they have linked to the webpage. no sponsors, no show... 

PS- I want doug miller back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Gee LeDouche said:


> PS- I want doug miller back.


+1


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree rough it out doors isn't the same


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I missed the episode in question, I have my DVR to record the show but I didn't get it. Anyone know when it will air again.


----------



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

they removed the episode from you tube so you cant watch it anymore


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Man i missed it too! What a bunch of pansi a$$es!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Did anyone save it that can post it?


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely miss ol Doug Miller. He ran the best show on the outdoors in Utah. Adam Eakle has done alright and I still watch him. But this Hooked on Utah clown has got to go. His cheesy planet provo humor is killing me. C'mon KSL, you can put on a better outdoors show than that.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

duckkiller29 said:


> I agree rough it out doors isn't the same


+1


----------

